
Advances in Financial Machine Learning Package (Python) - Jackal08
The latest version of mlfinlab (Github) has been released.<p>A package based on the book: Advances in Financial Machine Learning by Marcos Lopez de Prado.<p>```pip install mlfinlab```<p>This new release is our biggest to date and includes code for:  
1. Sequentially Bootstrapped Ensembles (Regression &amp; Classification)  
2. Purged Cross-Validation
3. Feature Importance
4. Bet Sizing (+ EF3M)
5. ML Asset Allocation (HRP, CLA, IVP)<p>Documentation can be found on Read-the-Docs.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;hudson-and-thames&#x2F;mlfinlab
======
natalyarostova
Wow, thanks so much for sharing this! I've spent a lot of time reading this
textbook, and wasn't always able to recreate the functions myself.

Do you accept contributions?

~~~
Jackal08
Hi Natalya,

We certainly welcome contributions. Please do reach out to us on
research@hudsonthames.org

Looking forward!

------
cogitotech
Cogito offers a complete data collection and processing service for training
data as a services for AI and Machine learning based services. It is providing
wide range of services like Visual Search, Image Annotation, Machine Learning,
Sentiment Analysis, Data Collection, Data Classification, Search Relevance,
healthcare training data, contact center services, Content Moderation, Audio
Transcription, Video Transcription and OCR Transcription services with high
quality and accuracy. Visit:
[https://www.cogitotech.com/](https://www.cogitotech.com/)

